# Neat old photos



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2014)

This goes back a few years: Mohammad Ali, looking dapper. A young Jimmy Hendrix and the Beatles before they were famous.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Autos of the forties and on top of Woolworth building.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

Cool pics Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

An early bike for two:


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

How cool! No backseat necking going on back then. :hee:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2014)

No, Ina. Maybe a goose or two.:sentimental:


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Your right again Pappy, The proof is that we're here right? :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2014)

End of prohibition, 1933, and a young, dapper Clint Eastwood.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2014)

Great Vintage photos  I love this thread , thanks Pappy.

Here's some of celebrities. 

John lennon in school uniform



Robert Redford

Rare vintage colour photo of the Beatles

old colour photo of Betty White


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

Paul Mc Cartney and Mick Jagger on a train to Bristol.   1967


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2014)

The first Oreo cookie packaging.
Old view from Liberty's torch.
Could this have been the first Dunkin Donut shop?


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonderful photos. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2014)

Shamhat said:


> Wonderful photos. Thank you for sharing.



My pleasure. I have more.


----------



## oldman (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is a picture taken probably in 1955 of me, my Mother and an older woman, Martha, who was a very good friend of the family and we looked after her, or I should say, my Mother and Dad did. It was taken on a stone bench in Gettysburg, PA.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2014)

Have to call you youngman in this picture. Nice photo.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2014)

The First Benz auto.
Building a mock ship, NYC, 1917, recruiting for the Navy.


----------



## Ina (Aug 11, 2014)

Oldman,  Your mother looked liked she was a happy soul, and you were a little cutie. :wave:


----------



## oldman (Aug 11, 2014)

I like looking at old 'family' photos. I like looking at the hairdos and clothes, not to mention if there is any old background scenery. Just very cool! 

My Mother was a happy go-lucky individual. My Dad was still in the Army and we had it pretty good in those days. The 50's were the best. We were finally out of WW II and Korea by the early 50's and people were mostly back at work. Inflation, I believe was low, my parents told me that Ike was a popular President and actually lived in Gettysburg and that for the most part, people were happy. No racial issues that I can remember and we didn't have to be politically correct about everything.

The older lady in the picture lived to be 98 and she was the sweetest lady that I ever knew beside my Mother. She was never married and my Dad meant her at a Dutch restaurant. She was a cook and lived in a little shack-like house with no running water or a bathroom. She had a pump house out back and an outhouse to use as a bathroom. My Dad felt bad for her and brought her home just before my Mother had me. She willingly took on the role as my nanny at nights because she said she wanted my Mother to get her sleep. My Mother told me in later years that Martha used that as an excuse to pay her way, but mostly because she wanted to be close to me. Her and I stayed friends right up to her death and I had a child of my own at that time. And by the way, she was one heckuva' cook and even taught my Mother how to can.


----------



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

I love seeing old photos... thanks sharing those priceless memories.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2014)

Reminds me when I was about his age and lived by the RR tracks. The circus is coming to town.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2014)

Greenland in the 1800's.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2014)

The first McDonalds and menu.
Before automatic pin setting machines, we did it this way. Heads up !!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 21, 2014)

I liked the bowling pics!  Thanks!






_Lowell, MA (1911).
_





_Brooklyn, NY (1910)._


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2014)

Now that's my kind of demonstration. 

Before the the big cider mills took over. This is the way it was sold.

The old tow truck.


----------



## Kitties (Aug 26, 2014)

oldman, your mother is beautiful. Wonderful picture. I'm wondering if it was the end of the roll due to the bottom of the picture? Or did it scan that way.

Love the Ali and Hendrix pictures. And Betty White, gorgeous. And since I love vintage fashion, that dark bathing suit the pretty lady in the Clint Eastwood picture is wearing is amazing. Love him in the Dirty Harry movies. 

Great pictures.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2014)

Dumping good booze during prohibition.

Girls ready for another work day. Very neatly dressed.

Old New York City. Traffic jams were common back then.


----------



## Dalton (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Pappy,
Thanks for making this thread and sharing those rare pictures with others also. Must say, great find and well contributed by other members.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad you enjoy them, Dalton. I have more.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 4, 2014)

The cowboy is my step- grandfather and his wife, Mary, holding my step-father. This was in Jackson Hole, WY.
The second is my hometown when the trains ran.
Girls gone wild in the old days.


----------



## Lyn (Nov 6, 2014)

What a treasure trove of pics.  I started at the end and just had to go back to the beginning and view them all.  Thank you so much for sharing them.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 6, 2014)

Cool pics!  I love old photos.  

Here's my gg grandparents who emigrated from Ireland in 1851:


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2014)

1. My wife's family. Wife is in front, looking back.
2. Mom and me, 1956
3. My hometown going back before my time.


----------



## oldman (Nov 6, 2014)

My Dad's baseball team from 1939. My Dad (home on leave) my sister and me.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2014)

I love these old photos. Hope this thread never ends!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2014)

This home was for sale... $8,000.00 !


----------



## Pappy (Nov 10, 2014)

A few more:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 14, 2014)

Pick a number!







...thought it said "Legally Grown"!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 14, 2014)

WOW!  Those really are some fantastic photos.  I really like the old Brooklyn neighborhood one, almost looks similar to some streets still in existence last time I roamed the streets there, except for the cars and signages.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2014)

A couple more:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2014)

Hundreds of photos to see!!!
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/threads/vintage-shots-from-days-gone-by.428585/


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)

The German bomber might be a joke postcard. Not sure. I more I look at it, they are standing behind the picture. Still old.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2014)

Ahhhh...to be 18 again!

View attachment 11108

A. Einstein with his Wife.
View attachment 11109

It's the Fuzz! (1909)
View attachment 11110


View attachment 11111


----------



## Sterling Oak (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Pappy, 
I have just recently joined the forum and I love these old photos.  I have a blog:  Hurray !  I Am Older (hurrayimolder.com) which, I hope, is a celebration of our aging.  
Do you ever give permission for any of your photos to be copied, used or distributed?  For example, you have a gas price sign I would love to use on my blog. I recently did a "Remember When?" and it would fit perfectly.  Also, the above picture of Ali would be one I would love to circulate to someone else.  He is a huge fan of Ali.  So I was just wondering about copyright and sharing?  (I do love the history you are sharing with us, thank you for that ! )
Thank you so much, 
Sterling Oak


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2014)

Sterling Oak said:


> Hi Pappy,
> I have just recently joined the forum and I love these old photos.  I have a blog:  Hurray !  I Am Older (hurrayimolder.com) which, I hope, is a celebration of our aging.
> Do you ever give permission for any of your photos to be copied, used or distributed?  For example, you have a gas price sign I would love to use on my blog. I recently did a "Remember When?" and it would fit perfectly.  Also, the above picture of Ali would be one I would love to circulate to someone else.  He is a huge fan of Ali.  So I was just wondering about copyright and sharing?  (I do love the history you are sharing with us, thank you for that ! )
> Thank you so much,
> Sterling Oak




Hope you got my message. Pappy


----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2014)

Some more:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

:grin:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2015)

View attachment 12653
Queen Elizabeth during her WWII service.

View attachment 12654
Steve Hawking and Bride, Jane Wilde

View attachment 12655
First Walmart opens 1962

View attachment 12656
William Harley and Arthur Davidson 1914

View attachment 12657
Beatles last concert on London rooftop 1969


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2015)

Some from my old hometown. Sat at this Woolworths counter many times.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 7, 2015)

In 2013, I posted a picture of our wedding and was asked why it was black and white..


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2015)

On my Woolworth picture above, this was Fishmans Dept. store. Woolworths was on the other side of the street and they had a counter too.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2015)

Guess who is in the first picture?


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2015)

It gotta be a young ZZ Top, with those beards.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 8, 2015)

Yea, the beards kinda give it away, don't they?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 8, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Guess who is in the first picture?



Well I misinterpreted your question as implying one of them might be you.  I'd have picked the tall one.  (Had to Google ZZ top)


----------



## Josiah (Jan 8, 2015)

My grandfather.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2015)

Great picture, Josiah. 
No, Nancy, not me. I can see where you could have thought it was me.
My Grandpa and me in a serious game of Chinese Checkers. 1950s.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2015)

A really neat picture...the game was probably made in Japan.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 9, 2015)

demolition derby. haven't been to one in years


----------



## Pappy (Jan 9, 2015)

Me neither, kcvet. Always seems like the big old station wagons won.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 9, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Me neither, kcvet. Always seems like the big old station wagons won.



I think the only rule was its unfair to play fair


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 10, 2015)

You don't see them today, because most are being held on the highway!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

Some cool old photos from “Neat Old Stuff and Yesteryear”
http://justacarguy.blogspot.com/2014/10/some-cool-old-photos-from-neat-old.html






1930












the trailer at the Petersen Museum


----------



## Pappy (Jan 18, 2015)

Some old items from my collections.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2015)

The Little Rascals. 1930s and the man, Jimmy Durante.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2015)

.

.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2015)

Ken....that second picture, was this early Mickey Mouse Club pics?


----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

State Street Mill, Utica, NY, where I bought my first transistor radio. $3.99.
My first car at my grandparents house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2016)

Great pictures Pappy, love the one of you in your first car....priceless! :love_heart:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 7, 2016)

I just love going through all of these. Thank you everybody!


----------



## GDAD (Jan 9, 2016)

Parliament House Canberra Australia


----------



## GDAD (Jan 9, 2016)

sydney harbour looking west>>>>australia
opera house on left side of photo


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful picture, GDAD.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

Utica, NY as I remember it on visits to my Dads place.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 10, 2016)

Pappy: we have WOOLWORTHS out here in Australia. They are one of the largest food retailers along with COLES.
I can remember when the stores out here looked like the bottom photo. Then you used to get service:  NOT NOW!

https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwilxMbC_J_KAhVlMaYKHemKDT4QsAQIGg


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

When I was a young lad, Woolworths were everywhere. It was one of my favorite places for lunch. I believe they are all gone now. Shame.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2016)

My goodness Pappy, that photo of downtown Utica looks almost like my own childhood City! All nice photos!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

Utica, like most cities, has turned into a mass of empty stores now. The big box stores have put a lot of stores out of business. I haven't been to Utica in 20 years. Use to be a fine city.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 10, 2016)

1920 Sydney harbour Bridge Australia


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 10, 2016)

Good photos of Utica, Pappy. I remember H. L. Green, and of course Woolworths. Used to be common in most cities.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2016)

GDAD;

1920 Sydney harbour Bridge Australia[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Does it still operate like that?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 10, 2016)

When I was a young lad, Woolworths were everywhere. It was one of my favorite places for lunch. I believe they are all gone now. Shame.

You reminded me of a pharmacy in the small town my grandfather lived in. They had a lunch counter and a soda fountain. We would go for chocolate cokes. Just coca cola with a shot of chocolate syrup in the bottom but one of my favorite treats! Wow, think of the spiffy drugstores now...serving food. It is sad to see those days gone.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

As a teenager, I worked at this Victory market.


----------



## GDAD (Jan 11, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Does it still operate like that?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 11, 2016)

I scanned a bunch of old photos from my family.  This was taken in 1912 and has my grandmother, her sisters and my great grandmother.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 11, 2016)

My maternal grandparents, first as teens, then when they got married.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2016)

My grandmother, around 1913, shooting my grandfathers pistol.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 11, 2016)

My great grandmother, age 12, in 1889.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

We use to go swimming here in 57.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2016)

A couple more oldies.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 12, 2016)

I Love the old pictures.

Hadn't thought about Woolworth's in years.  I used to eat lunch there almost every day when I worked downtown in the early 60s.  The lunch counter was always packed.  

There was another "dime store" across the street -- a McClellans.  Their lunch counter wasn't as good.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 13, 2016)

I found this amidst my a drawer of old photos in my late father-in-law's condo.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2016)

When I was a kid, this was my shortcut into town. Falling down, and now it's just a memory.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2016)

Late 40s, early 50s. Going to the Saturday matinee.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 7, 2016)

Boys, we're going a little too fast, don't you think?  (Listen to Johnny Cash below)  This wreck happened about 50 miles from me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHKxk719AMc


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't think I posted this photo before. If I did, sorry. 
Im the little guy, looking back, with my cousins. My uncles are clearing the area around our outhouse.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2017)

1950s movie projectors. This was where I ushered, and when things were slow, I'd go up and watch them run these monsters. I'm not in this picture.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Lara (Jun 15, 2017)

I give up. What is that, Trade? She looks like a nurse so it can't be a lie detector. A nerve pain reliever? How about a PTSD reliever for military.


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2017)

Lara said:


> I give up. What is that, Trade? She looks like a nurse so it can't be a lie detector. A nerve pain reliever? How about a PTSD reliever for military.



Not sure. I did a google image search for "1950's shock treatments" and this was the funniest one I could find. But it looks earlier than the 1950's.


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2017)

This one is pretty famous. It gives me the heebie jeebies just to look at it.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2017)

Who needs a car. Just take the John Deere to town.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Katybug (Jul 24, 2017)

A wonderful thread, Pappy, thank you!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 25, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 39686


My goodness, if she had red hair, that could be me as a small child.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2017)

Keep pushing girls or we'll be late to the ball game.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2017)

I just barely remember these scrap drives. We had them in our town.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 26, 2017)

Pappy said:


> I just barely remember these scrap drives. We had them in our town.


Thanks, Pappy.  I didn't know about scrap drives.  Had to Google it.  Here's a picture of one in Hazard, KY.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2018)

Can you imagine we had a rifle club in high school? How times have changed.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2018)

Bootleggers beware.....


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 5, 2018)

Carrie Nation, 1910


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2018)

My Great Aunt Dorthy


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2018)

My first car.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 11, 2018)

My original military service.  I had a second hitch about 15 years later.

http://hostthenpost.org/uploads/69713d0c58511fa1237b80711321d937.jpg


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 11, 2018)

Do you know who this is ??
.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 11, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Do you know who this is ??
> .
> View attachment 47165



Big Al.  Later incarcerated for income tax evation?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)

This is most of my relatives from long ago. Great, great uncles and cousins at the camp at Plymouth Reservoir. Do I hear a banjo in the back ground?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 11, 2018)

This photo is wonderful, Pappy. How nice for you to have it and share!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 11, 2018)

Great photo!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2018)

It kind of reminds me of this bunch.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 11, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 47167



No time for an earthquake to strike!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2018)

The wife’s family. 17 in all.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)

Boat Shoes


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 26, 2018)

Country Store, Gatlinburg, TN, 1918 

What is Magic Cement???


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2018)

*Magic Cement is a Glue, brewed at Potion Shops or the Tinker Camp. It is unlocked at level 27 and is used to construct buildings. Magic Cement is required for the Strictly Ornamental quest, and the construction and upgrading of several buildings.*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 26, 2018)

Pappy said:


> *Magic Cement is a Glue, brewed at Potion Shops or the Tinker Camp. It is unlocked at level 27 and is used to construct buildings. Magic Cement is required for the Strictly Ornamental quest, and the construction and upgrading of several buildings.*


:saywhat:  I was doing fine up through the word Glue.  Pappy, are you OK? :joke:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 26, 2018)

Class in Pole-Climbing in a course for telephone electricians, with some of their instructors. 

Vocational training for S.A.T.C. (Student Army Training Corps), University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, 1918.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 2, 2018)

Trying to figure out how to resize and post but anywhoo this is My Uncle John on the left. After a bootlegger raid.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 5, 2018)

Up front; one shoe? Maybe one of his customers has one leg.

uh...this is for the General Store picture. Thought I clicked Reply w/Quote, but I guess not.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 5, 2018)

There's one in every crowd.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 5, 2018)

This one's not super old, but : Apes break during filming of The Planet of the Apes (original).


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

Not that old either, but to continue Cap'n Sacto's theme....
Star Wars Cast


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 48134
> 
> Not that old either, but to continue Cap'n Sacto's theme....
> Star Wars Cast



Holy Cow, that's one tiny princess!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2018)

Getting logs down river to the mills.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2018)

So this is me on the left my cousin in the middle and my sister on the right notice how I have NO Dolly, being the youngest and my sister has MY doll....LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

What cute girls. There's that sunsuit again!

You and your cousin look more alike than you and your sister.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What cute girls. There's that sunsuit again!
> 
> You and your cousin look more alike than you and your sister.



Yes and be assured that sunsuit became mine at some point..hand me downs were all the rage. My sister looks like my Daddy and I look like my mother.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 9, 2018)

I always thought these flatbed types of tow trucks were relatively new, like 30 years or so.






But no, this is a 1910 Studebaker electric tow truck


----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 24, 2018)

First kid looks disgusted. He probably gets all the hand-me-downs.


----------

